# Using a tree stand for a removal (not joking)



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2009)

OK this is a ridiculous post but it's true and I need some advice.

I have a buddy who is planning on using a hunting tree stand for limbing and blocking down a 65 foot tree. For those not familiar with what a tree stand is:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml06/06167a.jpg

(it has a tool that wrapps around the tree and you sort of inch your way up with it).

I am trying my best to explain to him what is going to happen a couple seconds before he hits the ground and dies if he goes through with this. Being that I'm not a climber, it's a bit difficult. 

I told him that if he is absolutely intent on cutting this tree down, he would probably be better off using spikes that using a tree stand, DESPITE the fact that no matter what, he's probably going to get hurt big time. I mean there are freaking power lines involved and everything. Any advice on what I should tell him?


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> OK this is a ridiculous post but it's true and I need some advice.
> 
> I have a buddy who is planning on using a hunting tree stand for limbing and blocking down a 65 foot tree. For those not familiar with what a tree stand is:
> 
> ...



Is there any chance this "buddy" might be you?:monkey: 

Kinda reminds me of the time at "band camp" when this guy drank something he shouldn't have, so he calls the poison hot line and tries to find out how much danger/trouble he (oops, I mean his friend) is in.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like it would work good. I just got the same camo style seat cover for the pick-up, way cool.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Is there any chance this "buddy" might be you?:monkey:
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the time at "band camp" when this guy drank something he shouldn't have, so he calls the poison hot line and tries to find out how much danger/trouble he (oops, I mean his friend) is in.:greenchainsaw:




No, it is not me. Why would I do something that stupid when I have the right gear? :monkey: But if it makes you feel any better, you can pretend it's me, LOL.

(I have the gear, just not the training yet)


----------



## Labman (Jan 1, 2009)

I have done a couple of big projects with a rented lift. What do you guys think of them for those without climbing skills or equipment?


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Your friend is lucky to have you for a nanny.
> 
> 
> I keep a deer stand like that in the truck all the time! Handiest tool I have. He will make out fine just make sure he's got a sharp chain on his saw. Fatigue can lead to injuries you know.




I can't tell if you're being serious or joking! I would think that with a tree stand, you have very little mobility when things happen...during the snap and drop. On spikes and a lanyard, you can move left, right, back a little...spikes seem to prefent a lot more escape paths if things go wrong, I would think.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 1, 2009)

Labman said:


> I have done a couple of big projects with a rented lift. What do you guys think of them for those without climbing skills or equipment?



Yea I wonder how much a Genie boom costs for a day. I would think even an idiot like me with a red reputation could use one of those safely.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 1, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea I wonder how much a Genie boom costs for a day. I would think even an idiot like me with a red reputation could use one of those safely.


$300.................


----------



## pbtree (Jan 1, 2009)

:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea I wonder how much a Genie boom costs for a day. I would think even an idiot like me with a red reputation could use one of those safely.


dont count on it. u need to learn how to cut and how the tree parts fell. what u gonna do if u bust up the rental lift come c me and ill give you some hands on lessons. after a few lessons i still dont think u will be able to handle a tree down safe. it takes many years to be good and smooth. id say give r a shot and find out for your self. all the questions in the book will not make cutting any easier but will help you understand a little more. every cut is made too order so to speak and require adjustments making each cut a lil different when you are handling down a tree. every wood has its own characteristics and acts a lil different from one another when cutting them apart. some rip more than others some hold a hinge better than others some are very strong others are not. there is so many variables that even the most advanced cutters are still learning. it takes many years to be good and smooth and learn how different species act under the gun.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasma, enough with your made up senarios and just get your butt up a tree already. It'll all come to you when you get there.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 2, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> $300.................



Last time I checked there was a 300.00 delivery & pickup charge too! That was 2 years ago.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 2, 2009)

It all depends on your location ,i think.
I can get 40ft self propelled for 325first day,275 2nd and 3rd,or 1200 for the week.The bigger ones REALLY go up in price.
Plus some may be a little cheaper than say a year ago,because of the higher availability due to const. work being so slow.
Call around for prices.make sure you ask for grand total.There are taxes,del.,and ins. charges.And make sure they will allow you to do tree work . Some wont allow it on newer mach....some wont allow it at all.


*do not use near primary power lines*


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

Labman said:


> I have done a couple of big projects with a rented lift. What do you guys think of them for those without climbing skills or equipment?




now the chemist is doing tree work.  

this is going to be good.  

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## newb (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech, Hang in there, these guys will tire of slamming you and start answering your questions. A number of years back there was a guy that would sub me out when he got himself in trouble on a job. No lie, he would use Fleet Farm rope tied around his waist and those screw in tree stand climbing spikes. Those guys are out there! He hasn't called me in years, maybe dead. Pete


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech, go to the vidio forum and check out the "they gottr all figured out in Kankakee" (or something like that) thread. That should give you some pointers.  

Maybe someone can post a link.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Plasma, enough with your made up senarios and just get your butt up a tree already. It'll all come to you when you get there.



I know it sounds crazy. It's actually my uncle who wants to do it, he's a hunter as well. It is not me!


----------



## Labman (Jan 2, 2009)

The ones I have used required a truck to move it. I forget what the one my daughter rented cost. The one I rented for my own job was $125/day. I thing it only went up to 35'. It is a long ways down from there. 

Note, my power company, and my daughter's will come and drop your service wire allowing you to trim trees near them. I was shocked at the messy job at her place we were successful with. I had told them those trees had to go, the sooner, the better and it would have to be pros. You know how kids listen. They rented a lift, told his dad and I to bring our chainsaws, and had the power company drop their service.


----------



## moss (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I know it sounds crazy. It's actually my uncle who wants to do it, he's a hunter as well. It is not me!



Tree stand has no tie in for the "climber", gives a fall sense of security. A tree stand is a very inefficient way to climb a tree (no surprise). I heard a statistic that the highest number of "falling out of trees" injuries in the U.S. occur not from people free climbing trees, not from pro tree workers (no surprise) but from hunters falling out of tree stands, either while hunting, or installing the tree stands or climbing up or down to the tree stands. It's a lousy way to work in a tree, you're fixed to the trunk, you have zero crown mobility. It's kind of like a bucket truck arm frozen in one position except much more sketchy.

Try Googling "tree stand accidents".

Then again it's practically impossible to talk people out of their "brilliant" ideas about doing things in trees.
-moss


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I know it sounds crazy. It's actually my uncle who wants to do it, he's a hunter as well. It is not me!



Nope, doesn't sound crazy to me. Just a little unsafe.

I had built a tree stand a few years ago. When it was all done, there was a pretty good sized branch right in the middle of a shooting lane. I couldn't quite reach it from my stand so...

I jumped from my stand to the tree, cut off the limb, and slid down. It was only about 5' out and I was up about 12'. It probably would have hurt just a tad if things would have not worked out!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

moss said:


> Tree stand has no tie in for the "climber", gives a fall sense of security. A tree stand is a very inefficient way to climb a tree (no surprise). I heard a statistic that the highest number of "falling out of trees" injuries in the U.S. occur not from people free climbing trees, not from pro tree workers (no surprise) but from hunters falling out of tree stands, either while hunting, or installing the tree stands or climbing up or down to the tree stands. It's a lousy way to work in a tree, you're fixed to the trunk, you have zero crown mobility. It's kind of like a bucket truck arm frozen in one position except much more sketchy.
> 
> Try Googling "tree stand accidents".
> 
> ...



Well I use mine for removing straight spars not trees. I have on my saddle and have my flipline securing me to the tree. In blocking down pines or similar trees with consistent taper my ankles thank me. I have a system that I use and do not feel it is any more or less dangerous than any other form of climbing. The stand will not work on leaners very well or crooked or heavy tapered trees. It is a tool that I choose to use to block down
the last 25' of spars at times but I disagree with you on it being sketchy in the application I use it for, it is merely secure comfort. The next time I do it I will post pics. Now if gafs did not turn my ankles and knees to jelly, I would use them for the final blocking! I however feel very safe in the application I use mine for. It also can be used as a comfortable seat at lunch.

In no way am I recommending its use for taking down a tree.
I chose it only for blocking in firewood size and in a limited type,
size and form, so its use is ultra limited. It also is not for anyone
not without upper body strength or expertise in its use. I have
logged thousands upon thousands of hours on a climber in the hunting woods, so am proficient with its use. I agree many die
and are injured not from its use however, merely from its misuse
and not being tied in with a safety device.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I know it sounds crazy. It's actually my uncle who wants to do it, he's a hunter as well. It is not me!


fer 5 hunnit bucks ill travel down to the tree and cut it down with me and my ropeman! that way u can see how a pro makes it look easy and your uncle will live another day what do ya think? this will be my final offer to you. you have not took advantage of my offers so im almost sure you are full of chit and cant afford to pay for the removal. $500 is a good deal imo fer 2 men and lots of modern equipment that will travel 1+ hrs to the local. u clean up or it stays where it lays.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

newb said:


> Plasmech, Hang in there, these guys will tire of slamming you and start answering your questions. A number of years back there was a guy that would sub me out when he got himself in trouble on a job. No lie, he would use Fleet Farm rope tied around his waist and those screw in tree stand climbing spikes. Those guys are out there! He hasn't called me in years, maybe dead. Pete



Are you serious?  
And after all the effort I have put in, and others, replying to him? 
and he keeps posting questions like this?

you insult me by posting like this, stay out of it.  
Or spend hours involved in these threads like some of us.

Those red points mean something.

And I'd do it for $ 475.00


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Are you serious?
> And after all the effort I have put in, and others, replying to him?
> and he keeps posting questions like this?
> 
> ...


 :yourock: treeslayer, wll is not interisted in competive bidding by all means get it done. imo plasmech is full of chipps


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

Meet me there, WLL. $100 apiece, and plasmech buys the beer. 

If he's old enough, or can get his momma to buy it.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Meet me there, WLL. $100 apiece, and plasmech buys the beer.
> 
> If he's old enough, or can get his momma to buy it.


should i bring the tree stand?


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

is that thing like a keg stand for real men? 

All I need is a throwline and a rope, you bring the saw.
No room to drop it? June pole time, I'll lower, you cut it from the bottom. 

10 minutes and BAM we's gone.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> is that thing like a keg stand for real men?
> 
> All I need is a throwline and a rope, you bring the saw.
> No room to drop it? June pole time, I'll lower, you cut it from the bottom.
> ...


dont threaten me with a good time!!


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

Tell plasmech not to blink, he'll miss it.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys got the right idea+ 1 on the beer, gotta usher him in right.

Let him scare the crap out of himself in the tree, then get him drunk so he barfs all over mom's carpet, lol. I can hear mom now "thats it plasmech, no more of this tree nonsense!"

Plasmech, just repeat the above steps until perfected, then you will truely know "the way of the treeman".


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

sounds like he's needs to get a couple of kegs. 
we'll all go and knock some trees down, party til he pukes.

Mike, I'm not joking, either. I'd go if your up to it. I know this bunch of tree bandits would.

Heck, I'd go to just to hear if ropensaddle talks like he types. yee haw!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Heck, I'd go to just to hear if ropensaddle talks like he types. yee haw!!



What you mean mang:monkey:


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

you gotta be as country as me, bro!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> you gotta be as country as me, bro!



I've seen the grand ole opry and I've met Johnny Cash, if that ain't country
Ill kiss yer azz


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

you d d d dang skippy.


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 2, 2009)

*PLASMECH IS MINIMULE (Rocket Donkey Lite)*

SpaceMule has a mini-me.

He's transmorgified from the chainsaw forum with a whole knapsack full of hypothetical scenarios.......

I liked the one about gaffing out though...

and a few others.


    

bob


----------



## SLlandscape (Jan 4, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea I wonder how much a Genie boom costs for a day. I would think even an idiot like me with a red reputation could use one of those safely.



I rent a towable lift from the local rental co. It goes to 45 ft and is just shy of 9 ft wide. light enough for 2 people to move and it's electric so no yelling over the engine for the hyd.
It's $145 per day, so it works for me until I get my own.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2009)

SLlandscape said:


> I rent a towable lift from the local rental co. It goes to 45 ft and is just shy of 9 ft wide. light enough for 2 people to move and it's electric so no yelling over the engine for the hyd.
> It's $145 per day, so it works for me until I get my own.



:hmm3grin2orange: first limb here feller just wont cut mustard.
I remember once working for the big O some guys came in for storm
work from western Tex and just would stand and look from the base
of a hundred foot loblolly looking puzzled lol. Finally one asked how
do ya'all get up there and we


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

QUOTE=ropensaddle;1303219]I've seen the grand ole opry and I'v met Johnny Cash, if that ain't country
Ill kiss yer azz[/QUOTE]give us a pic Mr. rope, i keep thinking yer from Texas



[
were just small town rednecks


----------



## TKO-KID (Jan 4, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> OK this is a ridiculous post but it's true and I need some advice.
> 
> I have a buddy who is planning on using a hunting tree stand for limbing and blocking down a 65 foot tree. For those not familiar with what a tree stand is:
> 
> ...



Now it is your uncle but first is was your buddy. Make real sense to me.


Hey I have a question for you?

Do trolls still hang out under bridges and eat goats? Just wondering


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

its the old my buddy line again


----------



## yooper (Jan 4, 2009)

TKO-KID said:


> Now it is your uncle but first is was your buddy. Make real sense to me.
> 
> 
> Hey I have a question for you?
> ...



They do in michigan


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 5, 2009)

yooper said:


> They do in michigan



Damn wind blows too hard here, they have moved into the culverts.

So, you have all this gear, and you are itching to use it, why all the nonsense? Just head over to your Uncles house and drop the sucker? No fuss, no muss no more drama!!!!

But that would make sense!


----------



## capetrees (Jan 5, 2009)

With all the crazy ways trees have been taken down over the years, I'm still trying to see the down side to this idea. If it's a straight spar, whers the problem? He can get to it with the stand, tie himself in with a flipline and harness of some sort and work from the treestand platform. Wheres the problem? If he's dropping it to the ground, bombing it I think is the term used in here, so be it. And if he's tying it off to lower it down slowly, so long as it drops and clears the stand, (rope and log), where's the harm other than the purists that demand that all the "rules" are followed and all the gear is used? I would think the biggest concern is the weight the stand can hold. They are rated for certain amaounts of weight so if the person + gear + log weight is more than the rating, danger will follow. 

And from someone that spends hundreds of hours in treestands during hunting season, they are as safe as the person in them wants them to be. Falling out of a stand usually happens when someone falls asleep or slips on ice buildup and on occasion, trip ups and isn't tied in to the tree with a harness. The stands themselves are safe. Its the people in them that are unsafe.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 5, 2009)

*i have used mine before to trim limbs.*

never with a chainsaw.it is not at all stable enough for tree work,especially removals.they are mainly made to sit in or stand without moving much.this guy is going to learn the hard way unfortunately.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 5, 2009)

I get a kick out of the tree stand death and injuries stats. It really isn't a mystery. You have hundreds of thousands of people each year climbing trees that have received little if any tree climbing instruction. Most aren't condition for it either. They throw their gun or bow over their shoulder and struggle up the tree. They know what they know, use what they have, and that's fine. Obviously there will be many deaths and injuries.

Then there is the 35 year tree vetteran like my dad, whose chain brakes (false link he added) on his wooden board stand and he hits the ground 20+ feet later still standing on his stand. He woke up frozen in a puddle, with a jammed back, and pulled himself out of the woods by his arms. One trip to the chiropracter and he is 100% today. He should have had a safety harness on, but this was probably 20 years ago and I don't think they were a big thing.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 5, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I agree!
> 
> I think the climbing deer stand may be the most overlooked tool available to an arborist! I've not been spreading the word because I fear it's use will become widespread and put me out of business.



Serious Treeco? They can't do much on a tree that needs canopy work or isn't perfectly straight. I would think that the guy that would try this already is. Every do it yourselfer that I know has a treestand or 2 and I have yet to see one doing treework out of it. I don't know though, just my observations. I could see a city guy doing it though, that concrete jungle causes weird reactions.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh man, you got me good, lol.  

I guess I thought cause Rope said he used one maybe it was an old man thing I haven't caught on to yet, lol.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 5, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Come on Nails.....ya gotta see the triple dose of sarcasm!



I saw it treeco. Seems nails is a little sleepy today, lol.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 5, 2009)

I am trying every day to convince my uncle it's a stupid idea. I was in a deer stand once, observing wildlife. That %*#er would migrate down the tree every 2 minutes or so. 1/8" felt like a mile. For cutting with a chainsaw? Forget about it. I want to be able to swing out of the way of a rogue branch. Even an idio noob like me know THAT much. And once again, NO, it is NOT me who wants to use the tree stand.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 5, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I guess I thought cause Rope said he used one maybe it was an old man thing I haven't caught on to yet, lol.


 

old guys like em cause they can stop and take a nap on the way up..........


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 5, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> old guys like em cause they can stop and take a nap on the way up..........



Yup :agree2: waiting on young whippersnappers to catch up


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 5, 2009)

hay rope if you like the hunting stand on a manual, putting a bar stool in the bucket will make yer ears wiggle


----------



## TKO-KID (Jan 5, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> hay rope if you like the hunting stand on a manual, putting a bar stool in the bucket will make yer ears wiggle



That stool idea actually sounds nice maybe I will try it sometime.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 5, 2009)

Why to you young steers I bet I still can surprize ya on a good hair day
the dog ain't dead yet lol


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Why to you young steers I bet I still can surprize ya on a good hair day
> the dog ain't dead yet lol



you still got any hair?

















that ain't all grey?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 5, 2009)

TKO-KID said:


> That stool idea actually sounds nice maybe I will try it sometime.


not a good idea, how about running a 32ft ladder out of a fully extended bucket. another bad idea


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Why to you young steers I bet I still can surprize ya on a good hair day
> the dog ain't dead yet lol


im just pokin atcha Mr.rope. now how about a pic of young rope in his western country atire. people have said Mr. rope climbs in leathers and picks the coppanhaggen from his teeth with a scorpion's tail:jawdrop: if his lasso wont get it his bull whip will


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 5, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> im just pokin atcha Mr.rope. now how about a pic of young rope in his western country atire. people have said Mr. rope climbs in leathers and picks the coppanhaggen from his teeth with a scorpion's tail:jawdrop: if his lasso wont get it his bull whip will



I have found my cane and Geritol the most effective tool in management


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 6, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> you gotta be as country as me, bro!


dang! u realy are country,id a never guessed u were a:censored:religious man. thats one hellofa mug u got there treeslayer


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> im just pokin atcha Mr.rope. now how about a pic of young rope in his western country atire. people have said Mr. rope climbs in leathers and picks the coppanhaggen from his teeth with a scorpion's tail:jawdrop: if his lasso wont get it his bull whip will



Ehhhhh you asked fer it lol


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 6, 2009)

*Arkansas deer hunting*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  







*PA deer hunting.*
Which way did he go?







*VA deer hunting.*
might as well get comfortable.






treestands are only legal if the climber has an AARP card.


----------



## yooper (Jan 6, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Back to the subject at hand....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr TreeCo You should try using a large hose clamp under the tree stand connected to the large lateral branch. it will prevent the stand from slipping. Although extra equipment is needed to "bring-along" (hose clamps,screwdriver,etc) it is well worth it. those 1 inch death drops will make a man dribble in his pants.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 6, 2009)

by the time yall get the dang tree stand up wll has already knocked a few down and will be truckin home fer lunch.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> by the time yall get the dang tree stand up wll has already knocked a few down and will be truckin home fer lunch.



Still behind old dog rope and his flying machine:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 6, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Back to the subject at hand....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeeeeez Dan, are you not thinking at all here? I mean it's really simple!!!
Take a cordless drill and run lag bolts into the tree stand to hold it steady on the lateral limb!!
DUH!! Was that really that hard:monkey:


----------



## masterarbor (Jan 6, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> OK this is a ridiculous post but it's true and I need some advice.
> 
> I have a buddy who is planning on using a hunting tree stand for limbing and blocking down a 65 foot tree. For those not familiar with what a tree stand is:
> 
> ...




Awesome!!!!!!! Get some pics!:jawdrop:


----------



## davej (Jan 7, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Back to the subject at hand....
> 
> ..the biggest problem I've had using a deer stand for tree removal is working large lateral branches.



http://www.cedarstore.com/images/productset/350x275/Porch_Swings_361.jpg


----------



## cutitup (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sure there's a few more "closet" tree stand users our there! I've used them rarely but at times they are useful. First, like rope says, they are useful for chunking down a spar. And I find them handy when cabling and installing lights or other such type of stuff. It's soooo much easier to use a drill from one. As always I'm tied in, often twice, and I just consider it another tool. I'll agree that it has a VERY LIMITED application but can be useful at times. YMMV.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 7, 2009)

cutitup said:


> I'm sure there's a few more "closet" tree stand users our there! I've used them rarely but at times they are useful. First, like rope says, they are useful for chunking down a spar. And I find them handy when cabling and installing lights or other such type of stuff. It's soooo much easier to use a drill from one. As always I'm tied in, often twice, and I just consider it another tool. I'll agree that it has a VERY LIMITED application but can be useful at times. YMMV.


a tree stand is ok fer you cause you are a welder by trade, go figure!!! if i need a tree stand ill wrap my tailing rope around where i need to stand and use that


----------



## cutitup (Jan 7, 2009)

That may be WLL so is nails and quite a few others about here. Fact is I've been makin' chips for 25 years. Not full time for a LONG time but still doing it.
What's yer point?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 7, 2009)

cutitup said:


> That may be WLL so is nails and quite a few others about here. Fact is I've been makin' chips for 25 years. Not full time for a LONG time but still doing it.
> What's yer point?


i make more chips in 25 days than u made in all of your 25 years. i cant c much getting done standing on a tree stand. i get up in it and go out on em, i go where the work is and i squeeze em where they fit. if a tree stand was of any use in tree care why dont any arbo supply co.'s sell em?:deadhorse:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i make more chips in 25 days than u made in all of your 25 years. i cant c much getting done standing on a tree stand. i get up in it and go out on em, i go where the work is and i squeeze em where they fit. if a tree stand was of any use in tree care why dont any arbo supply co.'s sell em?:deadhorse:



I pick up more brush in two hours than you chip in two days:hmm3grin2orange:
I have used a stand a few times in twenty four years it is only for comfort
and only on spars that nothing larger than firewood can be cut and thrown.
I don't believe it will ever be widely used as they are too limited but I know
when to use one. If I had Cadillac spurs that did not dig in when loaded on
them I would just stay loaded on them taking down twenty five foot of the
remaining spar.


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I pick up more brush in two hours than you chip in two days:hmm3grin2orange:
> I have used a stand a few times in twenty four years it is only for comfort
> and only on spars that nothing larger than firewood can be cut and thrown.
> I don't believe it will ever be widely used as they are too limited but I know
> ...



Mr. rope, you can also make cool little ☺ by using the Alt and the 1 button on the number pad.  ☻ opps just made da new pres! was waiten for dat for the 20'th o well.........you have a good new year! stay safe!


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe this thread has lasted 8 days:bang: 




.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I pick up more brush in two hours than you chip in two days:hmm3grin2orange:
> I have used a stand a few times in twenty four years it is only for comfort
> and only on spars that nothing larger than firewood can be cut and thrown.
> I don't believe it will ever be widely used as they are too limited but I know
> ...


 trade the deer stand for a good set of geko's, you will need em when you start working fer the man after you sell the biz.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> trade the deer stand for a good set of geko's, you will need em when you start working fer the man after you sell the biz.



If, If, If I can sell the farm for what I am asking. I will probably
keep my flying machine and grapple and stumper but who knows
I almost bought a set of them geko's and they may do the trick.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> If, If, If I can sell the farm for what I am asking.
> 
> If you get your asking price for the farm... contact the "Secretary of Treasurey" cause there looking ways to stabilize the HOUSING MARKET.....
> 
> ...


----------



## davej (Jan 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> If I had Cadillac spurs that did not dig in when loaded on them I would just stay loaded on them taking down twenty five foot of the remaining spar.



Oh hell, my spurs are stuck again, will one of you guys send up the tree stand? Either way I might spend the night up here.


----------

